# What the F***



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

What the hell is going on my 3 rbp are going physco they are all scared and all swimming next to the heater and breathing hard!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piranha Kings said:


> What the hell is going on my 3 rbp are going physco they are all scared and all swimming next to the heater and breathing hard!!!
> [snapback]1071960[/snapback]​


what are your parameters ?

and you can divide them up


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Give us your parameters. The result of them breathing hard could be due to high ammonia/nitrite levels. How often do you do water changes? What filters do you have on the tank? What size is the tank?
~Taylor~


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Give us your parameters. The result of them breathing hard could be due to high ammonia/nitrite levels. How often do you do water changes? What filters do you have on the tank? What size is the tank?
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1072013[/snapback]​


Aight the p.h. is 7.0-7.2, the nitrite is .25, the ammonia 1.0, and the tank is a 55 gallon


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranha Kings said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Give us your parameters. The result of them breathing hard could be due to high ammonia/nitrite levels. How often do you do water changes? What filters do you have on the tank? What size is the tank?
> ...


That is your problem. The ammonia and nitrite level is supposed to be at 0. Did you cycle that tank? If so, how long did you let it cycle before you placed the fish in it? How often do you do water changes?
~Taylor~


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Piranha Kings said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


I cycled it for 4 days and I never did a water change.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

well change some water to rid some amonia


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

do a big water change like 50%


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> do a big water change like 50%
> [snapback]1072161[/snapback]​










i wouldnt reccomend that, rather do 5 10% water changes(1 a day), it would be less stressfull


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranha Kings said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Piranha Kings said:
> ...


I agree with Tibs on the waterchanges, but did you use bio-spira? Otherwise, your tank would take about a month to cycle. If you didn't use bio-spira, you are going to have problems, because you only let the tank cycle for 4 days. Is there any other tanks that you can place your fish in while you finish cycling that tank?
~Taylor~


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Also. Simply letting a tank 'run' with nothing in it is NOT cycling a tank. You either need to cycle it with some other fish, like feeders or danios or something hardy... or... do a fishless cycle by physically adding in ammonia... Letting the tank run for four days and then dropping in fish means you dropped them into a completely uncycled tank for the most part.

I would recommend 20% water changes every day for the next week. Get something called 'cycle' which will help with the process. Also, waste control might help because it basically liquifies the fish wastes and helps it to be processed more quickly. Ammo-lock is another product that is a quick, temporary fix when high ammonia levels are encountered. And if you can get it bio-spira will help the tank cycle tremendously from what I've read - it's not available where I'm at so I've never used it.

If you have other tanks, or friends with tanks, that have been up and running and are completely established take some of the gravel and/or filter media from those tanks. Wrap it up in some nylons and literally set it in the corner of the tank. That will help the cycling process as well.

These are the things I personally would recommend and do. Others may have varying opinions.

Good luck.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

definatly change the tank


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

doesn't sound like you cycled properly, my advice is get them out of there and put them into an already cycled tank if you don't have one the just hope they can last the cycle


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

ONEmike said:


> doesn't sound like you cycled properly, my advice is get them out of there and put them into an already cycled tank if you don't have one the just hope they can last the cycle
> [snapback]1072304[/snapback]​


OHHHHH sh*t im in for it


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Definitely sounds like nitrite poisoning. Immediately add a tablespoon of pre-dissolved salt to tank and ride it out. A proper cycle without the aid of bio-spira takes 4-6 weeks, not 4 days. I am moving this to water chemistry.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

yikes move them to a different tank asap.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like you need to get on the easybalance bandwagon mate, get some now and your paraneters will no longer be a problem for your fish, you will need to keep topping up with easybalance weekly however, because unlike the sensitive bacteria you gain from cycling, the salts get used up in the week when eliminating ammonia and nasties.

if you do go the cycling route, get something to aid it like cycle or bira


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

Clean the tank real well and do a water change. Do water changes weekly to aviod this problem in the future!


----------

